# screw newegg



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

first time i ever used them.  i ordered my entire computer.  first thing arrives today is the case (even though everything was ordered together).  totally screwed up.  front panel won't connect at all and is broken at the bottow.  when i opened the case and pulled it out about 35 plastic pieces went everywhere.  this is a large scratch on the side, big ass dent in the front actual CASE part (the thick metal).  the power button assembly is plastic and sheered entirely.  looks like this was dropped, beaten with a hammer, kicked, and then pissed on.  i'm serious, i will never buy from them again.  i'm scared to get the rest of my computer parts in tomorrow.  this was the cac-t05 cooler master.  now i'll have to postpone my build till 2008 since i'm leaving town.  thanks a lot newegg!


----------



## Geoff (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe you are just stupid, but that is not Newegg's fault.  That would be either UPS' or FedEx's fault.

Newegg is a great seller, if you don't want to by from them because you're ignorant, that's your business.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 20, 2007)

I dont think that was Newegg fault. I,ve ordered alot of stuff from them and never had a problem, even with returns. Most likely it was UPS or who ever delivered it. Newegg ships from different warehouses so sometimes the orders come separate.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];846751 said:
			
		

> Maybe you are just stupid, but that is not Newegg's fault.  That would be either UPS' or FedEx's fault.
> 
> Newegg is a great seller, if you don't want to by from them because you're ignorant, that's your business.



i'm stupid?  why is that?  okay it's probably not a good idea to call someone stupid because the first time they buy from an online site they buy a beat up product, have to pay for it to be shipped back, lose money, and it's their first time to buy from the company at all.

i typically hear great reviews from newegg.  i will guarantee you that there are no scratches on this box AT ALL, no dents, yet it is re-taped and inside there is a broker case with a big-ass dent in the metal.  now, stupid or not, i can tell you there is no doubt in my mind that this thing was never dropped in the current box is in, and on top of that, if you can put a dent in this metal case without going through the box, you are a genious.

you, on the other hand, are an asshole for that post.  at least you could have said, "newegg is great most of the time, sorry for your troubles.  hopefully they will RMA your product and maybe pay for shipping."


----------



## Geoff (Dec 20, 2007)

Newegg will allow you to RMA it, and they will pay for return shipping.

You should think twice before bashing the seller.  Most likely the shipping service damaged the package and re-taped it themselves, because Newegg wouldn't do that to their items.


----------



## javierislegend (Dec 20, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];846751 said:
			
		

> Maybe you are just stupid, but that is not Newegg's fault.  That would be either UPS' or FedEx's fault.
> 
> Newegg is a great seller, if you don't want to by from them because you're ignorant, that's your business.



Agreed! I have ordered through newegg for years and never got something anywhere close to that.

Screw the company who delivered it!


----------



## Eternal Rest (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm sure if you bring it up to newegg and explain your concerns, they will take care of it. The fact that there are no dents or scratches on the outer box is confusing. That might also not be newegg's fault, it could be the manufacturer since I doubt newegg opens up every product they get. I'm sure newegg will refund it. I've never had a problem with them and I'm sure if you tried again you wouldn't. Newegg has always been good to me and to almost everybody who has ever ordered from them. I highly doubt that would ever happen to you again if you gave them another shot.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];846762 said:
			
		

> Newegg will allow you to RMA it, and they will pay for return shipping.
> 
> You should think twice before bashing the seller.  Most likely the shipping service damaged the package and re-taped it themselves, because Newegg wouldn't do that to their items.



well i wouldn't know.  again, this is my first time buying from them.  i'm bashing the seller because they have my money, and i have a damaged product.  now it wouldn't make much sense if i blamed george w because he runs the country that ups delivered to me in, would it?  nope.  so newegg is about all i can blame at this juncture...


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

Eternal Rest said:


> I'm sure if you bring it up to newegg and explain your concerns, they will take care of it. The fact that there are no dents or scratches on the outer box is confusing. That might also not be newegg's fault, it could be the manufacturer since I doubt newegg opens up every product they get. I'm sure newegg will refund it. I've never had a problem with them and I'm sure if you tried again you wouldn't. Newegg has always been good to me and to almost everybody who has ever ordered from them. I highly doubt that would ever happen to you again if you gave them another shot.



well hopefully i'll find out tomorrow when i get the actually sensitive items in.  if any of the expensive items are damaged i'm giving up.  as for the case, i'll contact them tomorrow about it.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

javierislegend said:


> Agreed! I have ordered through newegg for years and never got something anywhere close to that.
> 
> Screw the company who delivered it!



well then i just have bad luck.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 20, 2007)

Phone Hours of Operation: 
Mon - Fri: 8:00am - 5:00pm PST  Toll Free: (800) 390-1119


----------



## spanky (Dec 20, 2007)

Dude there's an awesome thing called "edit" so you don't post and post after yourself.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, and different parts will come at different times because they usually ship items from multiple warehouses.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> Dude there's an awesome thing called "edit" so you don't post and post after yourself.



got


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

theresthatguy said:


> Dude there's an awesome thing called "edit" so you don't post and post after yourself.



it


----------



## brycematheson712 (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a case like this that I bought from Newegg. When I pulled it out of the box the front plastic panel fell off, because it looked as though it had been kicked and smash. The case itself was fine and everything else worked only the front panel wouldn't stay on. I just did a thin bead of Gorilla glue around the outside and let it dry for a day. It won't even come off now.

I've never had any other problems with Newegg products. Get over it. Just because I had one bad experience doesn't mean that I'm going to quit buying from them when millions of others have had 100% positive experience and I just happen to be the one who gets it. Get over it.


----------



## diduknowthat (Dec 20, 2007)

You can't really blame Newegg for that. It's the UPS guys that damage your products. Newegg wouldn't ship out a case with a dent on its side. In fact, Newegg is about the best online retailer there is. I have never EVER had any problems with them. They package their items better than any other retailers I've bought from.


----------



## taylormsj (Dec 20, 2007)

New Guy your a f*cking p*nis, get off this forum now you douche bag.

A little common sense would tell you it was the delivery company's fault not newegg.

Moron


----------



## Geoff (Dec 20, 2007)

taylormsj said:


> New Guy your a f*cking p*nis, get off this forum now you douche bag.
> 
> A little common sense would tell you it was the delivery company's fault not newegg.
> 
> Moron


Now thats a bit over the edge.  Granted I said something similar, but I never swore at the guy.  If that happened to me I'd see how I would be upset to, but I wouldn't of blamed Newegg, I would have blamed UPS.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

taylormsj said:


> New Guy your a f*cking p*nis, get off this forum now you douche bag.
> 
> A little common sense would tell you it was the delivery company's fault not newegg.
> 
> Moron



thanks for your fantastic input.  you're a superstar in my book!

common sense...yeah sure.  you have to realize that newegg gets their stuff from the shipping company before they give it to a shipping company to send to me.  that thing could have been damaged by the shipping company on its way TO newegg's dist center and they never realized it.  or it could have fallen off a shelf.  who knows?  just because newegg didn't directly damage the product and still send it to me doesn't mean that there was no negligence on their part without a shadow of a doubt.  a little common sense should allow you to think through these things a bit more.

anyway...anyone know where i can possibly find the case locally?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119047

i would like to get this thing built before i go out of town.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 20, 2007)

newguy5 said:


> anyway...anyone know where i can possibly find the case locally?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119047
> 
> i would like to get this thing built before i go out of town.



Try Fry's Electronics. Dallas Map. Call them first and see if they have it.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Dec 20, 2007)

newguy5 said:


> well then i just have bad luck.



Or you decided to go with a looks instead of quality... like most people do. And end up with busted cases n' stuff cause of a cheap manufacturer...

Post up your specs...


----------



## taylormsj (Dec 20, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];847050 said:
			
		

> Now thats a bit over the edge.  Granted I said something similar, but I never swore at the guy.  If that happened to me I'd see how I would be upset to, but I wouldn't of blamed Newegg, I would have blamed UPS.



Yeh thats right, i was just annoyed that i coudltn get my tubing off my resevoir, i wont appologize tho  lol


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

oscaryu1 said:


> Or you decided to go with a looks instead of quality... like most people do. And end up with busted cases n' stuff cause of a cheap manufacturer...
> 
> Post up your specs...



ha!  i'm getting the case you recommended:

http://www.computerforum.com/105642-new-computer-i-have-everything-2.html


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

mep916 said:


> Try Fry's Electronics. Dallas Map. Call them first and see if they have it.



damn, they don't have it.  anywhere else locally you guys think?  i just don't know.

i may just put it in my current case instead.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

are you guys sure newegg will pay for shipping?  it's $20 through their online ups deal and they are making me pay for it.  how do i know they will reimburse me?

also, interesting i noticed that the case is solidly in place with styrofoam that has no breaks in it at all, yet somhow where that styrofoam is sitting, underneath there lies a large dent in the metal case...don't see how that styrofoam withstood that.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 20, 2007)

newguy5 said:


> damn, they don't have it.  anywhere else locally you guys think?  i just don't know.
> 
> i may just put it in my current case instead.



Fry's has a decent selection of mid and full tower cases. You may want to go in and take a look. They can be more expensive, however. As far as the newegg RMA, if you email them, they will probably reply with a shipping label.


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 20, 2007)

With most of the replies on here praising newegg, I would say they have a pretty good track record if indeed your broken case was even their fault.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 20, 2007)

What happened to your sig, Ninja?


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

mep916 said:


> Fry's has a decent selection of mid and full tower cases. You may want to go in and take a look. They can be more expensive, however. As far as the newegg RMA, if you email them, they will probably reply with a shipping label.



well when i RMA'd they had a link to click on UPS and print the label.  i did it all through newegg and it said to put in the credit card to pay for the label.  so basically i'm paying $20 for the case that was broken when they sent it to me.  that doesn't make any sense, but kind of what i expected.  anyone ever done an RMA with newegg and know what to do here?


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

> Does Newegg.com pay the return shipping cost for defective merchandise?
> No, Newegg.com does not pay the return shipping cost for defective merchandise. We are not responsible for product defects, because we do not manufacture the products we carry. However, if you pay to send the item back to Newegg.com, we will replace the item and ship the replacement to you at no charge. Newegg.com will employ every resource it has to ensure that your item is replaced promptly, without hassle.



that doesn't make me very happy.  spent $70 on a $50 case.  and all you guys bitchin' at me for being irritated at newegg.  i'd say i have that right, regardless of whether it was their fault at any point.  

if i had gotten a broken processor at least it would have been ~$5 to ship back.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 20, 2007)

newguy5 said:


> anyone ever done an RMA with newegg and know what to do here?



You do have the option to pay for your own shipping label. I've done that with previous newegg RMA's. If you email them and explain your situation, they may refund the cost of the label due to the poor experience you've had.

It's worth a shot, I guess.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

mep916 said:


> You do have the option to pay for your own shipping label. I've done that with previous newegg RMA's. If you email them and explain your situation, they may refund the cost of the label due to the poor experience you've had.
> 
> It's worth a shot, I guess.



yeah, i'm going to the post office.  usps is the cheapest carrier by far.  it will probably be under $10 for 5 day service, which usually takes about 2 days.


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Dec 20, 2007)

newguy5 said:


> yeah, i'm going to the post office.  usps is the cheapest carrier by far.  it will probably be under $10 for 5 day service, which usually takes about 2 days.



Generally, they pay for the shipping back to you, or they pay for both. Chances are your problem wasn't Newegg's fault, more so the carrier.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

Iluvpenguins said:


> Generally, they pay for the shipping back to you, or they pay for both. Chances are your problem wasn't Newegg's fault, more so the carrier.



i know, but i'm still losing money, which is really the point.  that and i have to wait a few weeks to build the computer while all of the parts are sitting at home right now.

that and the fact that no matter what outcome i choose, unless i want a case that doesn't have an attached front panel and power button that is dangling, i'm going to have to spend the $ to send it back, for a refund or a return.


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 20, 2007)

mep916 said:


> What happened to your sig, Ninja?



I was gonna put my zunecard there but apparently CF doesnt like flash sigs... I just have not changed it yet


----------



## mep916 (Dec 20, 2007)

newguy5 said:


> i know, but i'm still losing money, which is really the point.



What I meant to say is that you should email newegg and see if they will pay the shipping for you. Try to get a free label from them, and have them refund you the cost of the label you paid for. Yes, their policy states otherwise, but it's woth a shot, IMO.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

mep916 said:


> What I meant to say is that you should email newegg and see if they will pay the shipping for you. Try to get a free label from them, and have them refund you the cost of the label you paid for. Yes, their policy states otherwise, but it's woth a shot, IMO.



yeah, thanks.  i did ask them.  we'll see.  

frys are pretty expensive and they never have any of their decent ones in stock.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l (Dec 20, 2007)

You could go for an online chat with them and tell them that you received the case dented.

When I ordered my case last time, they sent me a wrong case. They went me one with blue LED fan while I wanted the green one. So I talked to them through the online chatting... complain to them... bla bla bla... then the the guy told me to ship it back to them and they will pay for the shipping to them and back to me again, they even got me a $25 store credit. 

So, make sure that you are aggressive (but please don't swear at them) when you presenting your case to them.

Good luck.


----------



## The_Beast (Dec 20, 2007)

It isn't neweggs fault


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 20, 2007)

Why do you think UPS gets the nickname "United Package Smashers"? And it's the holiday season, so UPS is probably at max capacity and slinging crap everywhere. I will bet you that if you call NewEgg, explain your situation, using lots of adjectives about how the case was delivered, they will give you overnight delivery via FedEx for free...



oscaryu1 said:


> Or you decided to go with a looks instead of quality... like most people do. And end up with busted cases n' stuff cause of a cheap manufacturer...



Those cases are actually pretty decent...


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 20, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Why do you think UPS gets the nickname "United Package Smashers"? And it's the holiday season, so UPS is probably at max capacity and slinging crap everywhere. I will bet you that if you call NewEgg, explain your situation, using lots of adjectives about how the case was delivered, they will give you overnight delivery via FedEx for free...
> 
> 
> 
> Those cases are actually pretty decent...



actually i'll probably call them when i get home.  that's not a bad idea.  thanks.  oh yeah, and it makes sense about the holiday season.  hopefully the important components will not be effed up when i get them today.  well, those are probably packaged and have the proper weight to withstand a toss or a drop.  still, i'm very confused why the case has dents in it and the styrofoam appears untouched.


----------



## Bronson7 (Dec 20, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Why do you think UPS gets the nickname "United Package Smashers"? And it's the holiday season, so UPS is probably at max capacity and slinging crap everywhere. I will bet you that if you call NewEgg, explain your situation, using lots of adjectives about how the case was delivered, they will give you overnight delivery via FedEx for free...
> 
> 
> 
> Those cases are actually pretty decent...



Agreed, those cases are great! Built three rigs with them.
Bronson7


----------



## paratwa (Dec 21, 2007)

No matter whom you order from, eventually you are going to have a problem. Whether it is the store, shipper or manufacture, somewhere sometime something will go wrong. It's the law of averages.

I have been ordering parts from Newegg for 6 years now. I have had only 1 problem and they fixed it promptly. They even paid the shipping both ways and upgraded the shipping to next day for the new part for free.

Now that is what I call service.

On a couple of occasions they have given me store credit because they had something listed, I ordered it, and it was not actually in stock at the time, even though it was listed as in stock. It did not cost me anything since the order never went through. But they felt it was an inconvenience to me.

So give Newegg a break, they are the best at what they do. You might find an item cheaper somewhere else from time to time, but thats a rare occasion.

And if you talk to them with respect and patience, they will treat you the same way.


----------



## pumaking (Dec 21, 2007)

Only been ordering from Newegg for a year. So far great service.

However UPS sucks the biggest goat nuts. They throw my package at my door and have damamged a $500 car part. Thankfully I had insurance


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 21, 2007)

they weren't willing to overnight or to pay shipping of the item back to them.  i was very civil.  that's ridiculous.  they should absorb any shipping costs IMO, or else not be a business that solely relies on someone like UPS that can screw something up at any time.  to each his own.  and don't respond again with your "you're a dumbass because i like newegg" responses please.

glad you guys had good experiences.  got the rest of the components in yesterday and the cpu box has a slight crease in the top near where the actual cpu sits in the box (why the hell did they ever put the cpu at the top of the box where there is no padding anyway?).  anyway, concerns me as to whether or not it took a fall.  should i be concerned of that?


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont know it might have something to do with how much you have ordered from them. When I get something DOA/defected/broke from them I pay shipping back but they give me credit on the original shipping charges and ship back free.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 21, 2007)

would you guys worry about a crease in the top of the cpu package?  sorry if that's ridiculous, just that you know how this has been going for me already and i don't know if those c2ds are in very protective boxes...


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 21, 2007)

Whats wrong lately? Someone else in the forum was also saying that Newegg sucked, it has been great to me..


----------



## mep916 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. Install the CPU and see what happens...


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 21, 2007)

Sometimes with Support ppl, especially since that one sounds like a hard-arse, you gotta be annoying...


----------



## HumanMage (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree with what most people said, that its probably the carrier that you chose. Normally Newegg takes really good care in shipping products. For instance I got my notebook RAM yesterday, came in a box 4 times as big, with hundreds of packing peanuts and the item was in perfect condition. However I did have to RMA a video card one time, but even then the process was easy.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah i may call and ask for a manager is the shipping is over $10.  $10 or less is probably not worth the hassle.  i just hate that i have to wait several days now to build.


----------



## mep916 (Dec 21, 2007)

Awhile back, I ordered a MSI barebones kit from newegg. The case arrived in horrible condition, but I immediately assumed it was due to the quality of the case, or the method in which UPS handled the package. The external 5.25" drive covers were plastic and broken. The covers that remained intact refused to snap in. There were a few dents as well. I didn't bother with a RMA; I took everything out of the case, threw the case away, and bought a new one. 

My point is: Newegg barely handles the products that arrive in their warehouses' (I'm assuming). Especially with a case, they cannot open each package they receive to make sure it's in perfect condition. It's most likely the carrier, but it's possible that the case was improperly packaged.

In your situation, I think newegg should have paid the cost for shipping back the product.


----------



## newguy5 (Dec 21, 2007)

oh i agree, they should definitely be paying for it, especially in a case where even if they had offered to overnight the package it would not get here until after christmas, unless they used a carrier that delivers on saturday.

in more recent news my ipod broke today after 3 years, lol.  perfect.  another $250 i gotta spend.


----------



## shortymet55 (Dec 21, 2007)

newguy5 said:


> okay it's probably not a good idea to call someone stupid because the first time they buy from an online site they buy a beat up product, have to pay for it to be shipped back, lose money, and it's their first time to buy from the company at all.



Newegg must have done it on purpose to make you mad  .


----------



## pumaking (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess they saw the screen name Newguy and decided lets bust his shit up.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Dec 22, 2007)

UPS doesn't get away with much destruction..

The last job I had, which was a medium-scale A/C installation & repair business.. Before shipping out our ordered items, our vendors would always do a quality control check. Then when it arrived at our stock, it was inspected again and if something was wrong, the owner or myself(Office Manager ) would call the vendor's reps to tell them. I befriended one of them and happened to ask him what they did when UPS caused damage, he said something about filing a claim.. I assume that when he said "filing a claim", that he meant they were reimbursed for the damages. Does NewEgg do the same?


----------

